# Beauty/cosmetics shopping in Paris?



## amber_j (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello Euro guys and gals

I've just moved to Paris and was wondering if anyone could recommend some good shops or malls for beauty products and cosmetics. I've been to a few Sephora and MAC stores (and manged to find a 131 brush - score!) but would also like to check out some smaller boutiques and independent lines, especially if there's anything specifically for Black women.

I'm doing some research myself online as well, but any suggestions from you will be very gratefully received. Thanks in advance!

A


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2009)

i went to paris this past september and the main store i saw for beauty was sephora. and the sephora branded stuff was pretty good. i liked the eye liners


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Hello Euro guys and gals

I've just moved to Paris and was wondering if anyone could recommend some good shops or malls for beauty products and cosmetics. I've been to a few Sephora and MAC stores (and manged to find a 131 brush - score!) but would also like to check out some smaller boutiques and independent lines, especially if there's anything specifically for Black women.

I'm doing some research myself online as well, but any suggestions from you will be very gratefully received. Thanks in advance!

A_

 
Hi Amber,
You may want to test the Paris-Berlin make up products; it's a pro brand, like Visiora.
I suppose you already went rue de la Boetie, at MUFE's.
There's nothing for Black women in Paris that yo did not have in the US (if it's your provenance).
Good luck


----------



## stepanida (Jan 24, 2010)

that's not true, there's the subway station Strasbourg Saint Denis, here they got a lot of all kind of products for dark skin tone. And in sephora they have the "black up" brand. You also have the beauty store at Printemps.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 24, 2010)

I am dying to try out the Parisian parfume brands, that are specialized in perfume. Like L'artisan, Annick Goutal; Serge Lutens etc.


----------



## amber_j (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for all of your advice! I've done a bit of exploring since moving to my permanent flat & I think Printemps might be the easiest place to go to if I want to try and/or buy a bit of everything. I'll let you know if I come across anything or any place that's new.


----------



## Hannaleh (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Thanks for all of your advice! I've done a bit of exploring since moving to my permanent flat & I think Printemps might be the easiest place to go to if I want to try and/or buy a bit of everything. I'll let you know if I come across anything or any place that's new._

 

Hello Amber, let us know how it goes for you, it will be great§
Which neighborhood are you in?
I am in St Germain des Pres.
Looking forward to hearing from you.
Oh, and by the way, there's a brand from Germany named Kryolan, they have awsome pigments. You will find them at Paris-Berlin (pro line store) at la Bastille.


----------



## amber_j (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_Hello Amber, let us know how it goes for you, it will be great§
Which neighborhood are you in?
I am in St Germain des Pres.
Looking forward to hearing from you.
Oh, and by the way, there's a brand from Germany named Kryolan, they have awsome pigments. You will find them at Paris-Berlin (pro line store) at la Bastille._

 
I live in the same area! I'm in the 7th. You?

Thanks for the info about the Paris-Berlin store. I was hoping to go there today but I spent far too much money on other stuff this week and so am on a no-buy for the rest of the month. Sigh...

I've not really found any particularly interesting or exciting shops that are unique to France. I like that I can get a range of drugstore brands (European and American) at Monoprix and I've finally decided my favourtie MAC stores are the ones at Chatelet and on rue Saint Honore. Next I want to have a look around the large L'Oreal and Lancome boutiques in the 1st and 8th to see what they sell/do.

I have, though, found some lovely perfume retailers and now own enough fragrances to probably last me a good 5 years, LOL.


----------



## amber_j (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_I am dying to try out the Parisian parfume brands, that are specialized in perfume. Like L'artisan, Annick Goutal; Serge Lutens etc._

 
They're gorgeous, aren't they? The Serge Lutens scents are a bit strong for me but I can still appreciate the skill needed to create what can be quite complex scents. Have you tried the new L'Eau Serge Lutens? I've heard good things about its muskiness and how long it lasts. I might try it for the summer.

If you don't already read it, I highly recommend Katie Puckrik's blog (Katie Puckrik Smells) which has loads of reviews and info on different fragrances, particularly the more niche brands. She also has a YT channel.


----------



## *JJ* (Apr 10, 2010)

i'll be in france in may and i look forward to shopping at sephora! does anyone know if i can back2mac at the mac pro store in paris?


----------



## Hannaleh (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_i'll be in france in may and i look forward to shopping at sephora! does anyone know if i can back2mac at the mac pro store in paris?_

 
Yes JJ, back 2mac works here as well at mac pro/
Welcome!


----------



## Hannaleh (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I live in the same area! I'm in the 7th. You?

Thanks for the info about the Paris-Berlin store. I was hoping to go there today but I spent far too much money on other stuff this week and so am on a no-buy for the rest of the month. Sigh...

I've not really found any particularly interesting or exciting shops that are unique to France. I like that I can get a range of drugstore brands (European and American) at Monoprix and I've finally decided my favourtie MAC stores are the ones at Chatelet and on rue Saint Honore. Next I want to have a look around the large L'Oreal and Lancome boutiques in the 1st and 8th to see what they sell/do.

I have, though, found some lovely perfume retailers and now own enough fragrances to probably last me a good 5 years, LOL._

 
Hi Amber,
I read your post only now! It's highly possible that we may shop at the same Monoprix since I live next to the University of medicine.
I can see that you walked your ways through the city pretty well.
It's a fact that the shopping center of large cities looks alike since the end of 80's globalization.
When I visit my sister in London, or when we have to go to Berlin or Amsterdam, I sure have the same  companies represented in each capital.
Take care


----------



## *JJ* (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_Yes JJ, back 2mac works here as well at mac pro/
Welcome!_

 

do you know if they accept depots?


----------



## Hannaleh (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_do you know if they accept depots?_

 
I know they did; if nothing has changed, they sure still accept.


----------



## darklocke (May 1, 2010)

I'm going to Paris in July, and I'm really looking forward to go shopping there!


----------



## *JJ* (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_I'm going to Paris in July, and I'm really looking forward to go shopping there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i can't wait either, only 1 more week


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_They're gorgeous, aren't they? The Serge Lutens scents are a bit strong for me but I can still appreciate the skill needed to create what can be quite complex scents. Have you tried the new L'Eau Serge Lutens? I've heard good things about its muskiness and how long it lasts. I might try it for the summer.

If you don't already read it, I highly recommend Katie Puckrik's blog (Katie Puckrik Smells) which has loads of reviews and info on different fragrances, particularly the more niche brands. She also has a YT channel._

 
I have never tried them. They're not available here in Denmark, but I am going to Paris in june, and I am determined to try them out!

Thank you so much for the tips.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 2, 2010)

I am going to Paris in june, and having my husband (who HATES shopping) and my very impatient half-year old with me, I am on a very limited shopping schedule.

I have to get to MAC Pro, and I am also looking to try out MUFE and Serge Lutens fragrances. I also want to go to Sephora.

Does anyone have any tips for me about where to go? Is there for instance somewhere near the MAC Pro store, where I can get the other things, so I don't have to walk all over town? I will probably have only half a day to shop.


----------



## anita22 (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_I am going to Paris in june, and having my husband (who HATES shopping) and my very impatient half-year old with me, I am on a very limited shopping schedule.

I have to get to MAC Pro, and I am also looking to try out MUFE and Serge Lutens fragrances. I also want to go to Sephora.

Does anyone have any tips for me about where to go? Is there for instance somewhere near the MAC Pro store, where I can get the other things, so I don't have to walk all over town? I will probably have only half a day to shop._

 
I'm not overly familiar with Paris by any means, but as far as I'm aware the Pro store is a short walk from Sevres Babylone metro stop (on the dark green #12 line). If you only have half a day, then I would go there and then head over to Sephora's flagship store on Champs Elysee - it's much bigger than the other Sephoras I've seen and the range is excellent. From memory I think this is somewhere between subway stops George V and Franklin D. Roosevelt (on the yellow #1 line) so should be quite quick and straightforward to get there by subway from the Pro store. Maybe 10mins by Metro plus some walking time? I'm reasonably sure that this Sephora stocks MUFE - though it looks like I'll probably be in Paris myself next weekend so I can always confirm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not sure where you'd get the fragrance, but in half a day you may find it quite challenging to get around to more than a couple of stores.


----------



## amber_j (May 3, 2010)

^^ Yup the MAC Pro store is on rue des Saints Pères in the 6th arrondisement. You can get there from the Sèvres-Babylone metro station (lines 10 & 12) or Saint Germain des Prés metro station (line 4). 

L'Artisan Parfumeur has a small boutique on rue des Saints Pères, and a larger one on boulevard Raspail (near Sèvres-Babylone metro). Frédéric Malle has a boutique on rue de Grenelle. That's about 10 mins walk from the MAC Pro store.

I agree that the best Sephora to go to for choice is the one on the Champs Elysées. They sell MAC, MUFE and Serge Lutens fragrances. And loads of other stuff1 Guerlin is a couple of doors down (it's easy to walk past so keep your eyes peeled), and there's a mini shopping centre nearby that has an Annick Goutal store near the front. I think it's the shopping centre where there's an escalator going down to FNAC from the street. The nearest metro station is Franklin D Roosevelt on line 1.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Amber and Anita. That's absolutely perfect! Thank you so much. I will just go the MAC Pro store and to Sephora on Champs Elysee. It seems I can everything there. And the I can get to the L'artisan Parfumeur and Annick Goutal shops as well. Lovely! Sounds like a great plan.

If I can get some more hours to shop is there any good department stores? Also for other things than beauty?

And can anyone reccommen where to go for handbags, fashion etc.?


----------



## amber_j (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Thanks Amber and Anita. That's absolutely perfect! Thank you so much. I will just go the MAC Pro store and to Sephora on Champs Elysee. It seems I can everything there. And the I can get to the L'artisan Parfumeur and Annick Goutal shops as well. Lovely! Sounds like a great plan.

If I can get some more hours to shop is there any good department stores? Also for other things than beauty?

And can anyone reccommen where to go for handbags, fashion etc.?_

 
You're welcome!

I wrote a long response with recommendations but my laptop crashed and I lost everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Long story short... I prefer Printemps to Galeries Lafayette. It also has a very nice restaurant on the top floor. But they're next to each other so you can always pop into GL if you fancy a quick look. 

For clothes and handbags, I'd recommend Le Marais. It's a nice area in Paris and will be easy for you to get to (take line 1 from any metro station on the Champs Elysées to either Hotel de Ville or Saint Paul). There's a more eclectic range of independent boutiques there, plus franchises of high-end lines. I'm from London so I don't find it eclectic enough, but it's still a nice change. 

TOP TIP: There's an outlet shop on rue des Francs-Bourgeois called Piscine where you can find great deals on high-end and deisgner Italian clothes and accessories. My friend bought a Roberto Cavalli leather jacket there for 120 Euros! If you get a lot of stuff it's worth asking the sales assistants if they'll give you an extra discount. The ladies are really sweet, and if you ask nicely and with a sense of humour they might just do you a deal. But if they're running a special promotion on that day (e.g. extra 60% off) they won't reduce the prices any further, which is understandable.

More info on Le Marais here - www.parismarais.com/ 

I'm so excited for you about your trip! I'm sure you'll have a great time.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_You're welcome!

I wrote a long response with recommendations but my laptop crashed and I lost everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Long story short... I prefer Printemps to Galeries Lafayette. It also has a very nice restaurant on the top floor. But they're next to each other so you can always pop into GL if you fancy a quick look. 

For clothes and handbags, I'd recommend Le Marais. It's a nice area in Paris and will be easy for you to get to (take line 1 from any metro station on the Champs Elysées to either Hotel de Ville or Saint Paul). There's a more eclectic range of independent boutiques there, plus franchises of high-end lines. I'm from London so I don't find it eclectic enough, but it's still a nice change. 

TOP TIP: There's an outlet shop on rue des Francs-Bourgeois called Piscine where you can find great deals on high-end and deisgner Italian clothes and accessories. My friend bought a Roberto Cavalli leather jacket there for 120 Euros! If you get a lot of stuff it's worth asking the sales assistants if they'll give you an extra discount. The ladies are really sweet, and if you ask nicely and with a sense of humour they might just do you a deal. But if they're running a special promotion on that day (e.g. extra 60% off) they won't reduce the prices any further, which is understandable.

More info on Le Marais here - www.parismarais.com/ 

I'm so excited for you about your trip! I'm sure you'll have a great time._

 
Thank you so much, that's so helpfull.

Do you know anything about hotels in Paris? Which area would be good place for good but not too expensive hotels? Or can you maybe reccommend any hotels? We will be travelling with my son who is 18 months.


----------



## anita22 (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Thank you so much, that's so helpfull.

Do you know anything about hotels in Paris? Which area would be good place for good but not too expensive hotels? Or can you maybe reccommend any hotels? We will be travelling with my son who is 18 months._

 
No worries. I haven't spent all that much time in Paris to be honest (though when I have, you can bet that makeup shopping was on the priority list, LOL). In the past when I've stayed there it's been well outside the centre - it's  better value for money, and Paris has a great Metro system as long as you're near a Metro station then it's not very difficult to get around. I'm not sure how well that strategy would work in terms of having a young child with you though, as the subways do get quite crowded during the peak times.

This time I'm going on business so will be staying at the Mercure Hotel on Rue de Richelieu. No idea what it's like, but it seems very well located. I'll definitely be popping by Sephora so if there's anything you want me to check out for you when I'm there feel free to PM me


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_No worries. I haven't spent all that much time in Paris to be honest (though when I have, you can bet that makeup shopping was on the priority list, LOL). In the past when I've stayed there it's been well outside the centre - it's  better value for money, and Paris has a great Metro system as long as you're near a Metro station then it's not very difficult to get around. I'm not sure how well that strategy would work in terms of having a young child with you though, as the subways do get quite crowded during the peak times.

This time I'm going on business so will be staying at the Mercure Hotel on Rue de Richelieu. No idea what it's like, but it seems very well located. I'll definitely be popping by Sephora so if there's anything you want me to check out for you when I'm there feel free to PM me _

 
Great! Thanks


----------



## s_lost (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Thank you so much, that's so helpfull.

Do you know anything about hotels in Paris? Which area would be good place for good but not too expensive hotels? Or can you maybe reccommend any hotels? We will be travelling with my son who is 18 months._

 
I go frequently to Paris and I recommend the Best Western Le Saint Maurice / Porte de Bercy. You need to get the subway for everything, is a little bit far, but you will not find better price, specially for those rooms (parisian hotels are usually very old).

One central option is the Hotel Prince Albert Louvre. You can easily walk to Louvre and the area has good stores.

Hope that helps


----------



## darklocke (Jun 24, 2010)

Another question on shopping in Paris, a friend of mine said she had been to a CCO near EuroDisney some time ago. Can you still find CCOs in Paris? If so, can anyone please tell me where?


----------



## amber_j (Apr 10, 2011)

So I finally made it to City Pharma on the corner of rue Bonaparte and rue du Four. This is the infamous Parisian pharmacy that is huge, seems to stock all the main French beauty brands and has discounted prices. Apparently all the makeup artists and fashionistas flock there during Fashion Week. The place was packed when I got there and it probably took us 3 times as long to shop than it would have otherwise. I was chuffed to find some Embryolisse products to try out and also stocked up on some Decleor. I definitely want to go back when it's quieter so I can see all the different brands and get some advice re. which ones might be more suitable for my skin.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi,

  	I am from Bordeaux but so far I know, you have :

  	- Bobbi Brown, 4th arrondissement, rue des Francs-Bourgeois.
  	- Korres, 5th arrondissement, rue des Ecoles  
  	- Lancôme, 8th arrondissement, 29 Fbg St Honoré
  	- Nuxe ( spa ), I can't remember where it is, but  Nuxe products are good.
  	- Frédéric Malle ( luxury fragrances ), I can't remember where, so sorry.

  	And many, many more !


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi again,

  	Sorry, I completely forgot : you have a Make Up For Ever store in the 4th arrondissement, just the same street as Bobbi Brown store, rue des Francs-Bourgeois.
  	Otherwise, you have Colette, we called this boutique " culte ", located rue St Honoré, 1st arrondissement, I guess there are beauty products and other pretty things there.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 8, 2012)

You may also like http://www.usluairlines.com/ available at Colette's. It's a german brand, enjoy !
  	Otherwise, if you go to Paris, don't forget to visit the Bon Marché ( many beauty products and brands there ) !


----------



## Miss lipstick (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello, Hello, i'm living in the suburb of paris .
  	You can find professionnal makeup in the makeup for ever shop, rue de la boétie.
  	In paris, you can find 2 kiko shop, an italian brand of makeup .kiko made a lot of mac dupes like mineralizes, pigments (a dupe of teal) and mixing medium. The shop are near gare st lazare or in forum des halles.
  	You can find a very goob brand of cosmetics "L'occitane", you have a lot of shop in paris (rue de rivoli, gare de lyon, etc...)


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi again,

  	I forgot the Printemps Haussman, you have many brands there in one place. If you don't want to walk through Paris.


----------



## Liyana Aris (Feb 7, 2013)

amber_j said:


> I'm so excited for you about your trip! I'm sure you'll have a great time.


  	Thanks so much for the top tip, amber_j!
  	I'm here in Paris for a few months, so i will definitely find a time to make a trip to Piscine. My husband got excited by the name - "Life of Pi" and all that. At least he's intrigued enough to accompany me there!

  	I'm wondering if anyone knows whether the Sephora outlets in Paris give out samples? I've only shopped at Sephora in Malaysia, where i'm from. Actually, do Sephora outlets around the world give out foundation samples? Because that's what i'm really after. NARS Sheer Glow, to be exact. And Sephora in Malaysia doesn't carry NARS. Sadly.


----------

